
Lulzlabs/AirChat: Free Communications for Everyone - mildmelon
https://github.com/lulzlabs/AirChat
======
tony-allan
9600 Baud is fun and retro but LoRa with a range of 10's of KM is easier to
use.

[https://lora-alliance.org/](https://lora-alliance.org/)

